# 10.4.3 is Available



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

At a Software Update near you!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

downloading right now...


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

My iBook feels snappier, and I don't even have the download!

s.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Download in progress. I can't stand to wait on updates.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

got it! No difference so far! No problems either!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

A nice welcomed update for sure.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> My iBook feels snappier, and I don't even have the download!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

All bad here... my powerbok seems slower and for some reason, my mail icon is missing from my dock


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Oooh, they <A HREF="http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosxupdate1043.html">added </A>some additional RAW camera support. Does this mean that the Rebel XT and D70s will get supported in iPhoto?

(I read an interview where the Aperture product manager stated that the RAW drivers are in the OS, not the specific application)


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

CarbonKen said:


> Oooh, they <A HREF="http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosxupdate1043.html">added </A>some additional RAW camera support. Does this mean that the Rebel XT and D70s will get supported in iPhoto?
> 
> (I read an interview where the Aperture product manager stated that the RAW drivers are in the OS, not the specific application)


Wouldn't that be a coincidence, with all our talk over RAW the past day or so...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Test slower than the DualCore 10.4.2 version.
Very long reboot time.

Mail 2.05. Safari 2.02 Disk Utility 10.5.3
Required some permissions repair.
Onyx sort of busted. ( Applescript errors but it continues to work behind those ).

Excel okay, Shiira okay, Word okay.

Hmmm

Definitely feels slower.
Will do a bit of cleanup then reboot again. Might just be new versions linking up.
Might trek back to the DualCore 10.4.2 - THAT was speedy.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

It's also probably support for Preview to read more RAW formats.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hmmm... I just installed it and now there is a rather large amount of horizontal space between icons on my desktop, anyone else getting this?


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

adam1185 said:


> Hmmm... I just installed it and now there is a rather large amount of horizontal space between icons on my desktop, anyone else getting this?


I simply let my icons loose. They're not following any grid. And MacDoc, reboot is slow, I agree, but that's an update! Or, have you rebooted After the update?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Test slower than the DualCore 10.4.2 version.
> Very long reboot time.
> 
> Mail 2.05. Safari 2.02 Disk Utility 10.5.3
> ...



Same story as me...reboot #1 was slow, reboot #2 just as slow PLUS as an added bonus, my powerbook didn't recognise my APE card on reboot and it moved my BT icon over to beside spotlight (to the left of the time) in the toolbar at the top. I tried OnyX and it is full of script errors. 3rd reboot seemed faster and the computer now recognises the airport but i had to re-add the AP status icon to the toolbar at the top. Bt icon is still positioned wierdly. Not going to try a 4th restart as everythign is working atm.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

I will try the RAW support in a few minutes, just gotta reboot.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah I'm better after Onyx and some testing tweaking the User interface is not at 202 versus 212 - likely within error range.

Tho' I gotta say the Finder does not seem quite as quick, bit of a pause.

Spotlight was hogging some processing - turned that off - Overall seems okay tho.
What a long reboot. 
I'm hoping it fixes a few Mail issues that were annoying ( like not using the right server  )


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

yeah, things seem OKAY now, i think onyx may have helped. However, the frobidden front row software no longer works...I will have to get the new rev. of it.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Confirmed: RebelXT RAW now supported in iPhoto and Preview [we now know it is the OS that does the RAW conversion]


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I don't have any problems, but my reboot was slow. Who cares, I put it in Sleep Mode 8/10 of the time. I just have one question.
With OS X (before Tiger) did you get spinning beach balls oftenly. (One or two sometimes when doing medium-CPU work.)


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

very slow reboot on #1 and #2 restarts on my mac mini


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow did that reboot take long! Other than that, no reported problems.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Repost from another thread, but iPhoto import for Nikon D70s RAW now works.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

No problems here so far. Doesn't feel any faster or slower to me. However, the update doesn't fix the Mail-no-hide-on-login bug or the iChat-sleep-loss-of-stacked-icons bug.


----------



## ramsesm (Jan 29, 2005)

I did have a kernel panic after the reboot. Not memory related and then everthing went back to normal... Long reboot as well... No repair the email nor anything like that... I better watch this thing out...


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

I am getting an spinning beachball on restart at login screen, anyone else getting this -- if it doesn't stop what do I do?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Reboot took a good minute or two... after log-in the desktop took a wee bit to load as well. But apps seem to respond just a smidge faster (Mail, Safari so far.)


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm still stuck with a spinning beachball at login screen after about 5 minutes. what should I do??

Thanks in advance.

ibook 14 in, 133 MHz, 1.25 G ram


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow! This latest update converted my Pismo into a G5 Powerbook and increased my 60GB HD into a 100GB HD and replaced the video card with a 256MB one, mmmmmmm 10.4.3 love the new power and it works great


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

HI, 

I waited a bit to see if anybody else was reporting problems before installing it. 

Since there wasn't anything major, I went ahead. So, I'm just posting to let you know (reassure others) that it went well for me on a 15" PB.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

No sure if this is real or not, but web pages seem to be loading a little faster in Safari. EhMac, for instant, is loading in a flash, and most other pages seem pretty snappy too. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd like to know if the _constant errors_ 10.4.2 encountered in "classic mode" have been fixed? Anyone want to test a classic app. and let me know?
Otherwise, I'ma scared to update.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

wait a few days before updating. it makes no sense to update your system 5 minutes after the patch is released. there are going to be bugs.


----------



## ramsesm (Jan 29, 2005)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> wait a few days before updating. it makes no sense to update your system 5 minutes after the patch is released. there are going to be bugs.


and they'll be there waiting for us 5 days from now :-D


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

One thing that I've noticed is gone is "Browser Choke". That is to say that any browser on my machine would choke and not load a page on a semi-regular basis. This has not happened once since the update.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> wait a few days before updating. it makes no sense to update your system 5 minutes after the patch is released. there are going to be bugs.


And if everyone waits no-one finds bugs. I'm willing to be bleeding edge.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

ender78 said:


> And if everyone waits no-one finds bugs. I'm willing to be bleeding edge.


In reality, no one waits - because they hope to fix the bugs created by the previous updates.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

im waiting. 

i always wait to update until i hear what other people say about it... apple almost always seems to cause more problems with their updates..


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yep I can't afford something bad happening. November is just crazy. I'm definitely waiting.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, I too will give it a week or two before I jump aboard. With my new business, I really don't need any computer "issues" at the moment.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Safari is definitely faster.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The Safari and other speed ups were evident in the DualCore version of 10.4.2 and that has carried across to 10.4.3 ( a bit of under the hood tweaking for marketing purposes of course. )
Significant Finder bump too. I wonder if RAM issues will also get gnarlier .

The DualCores seem not so RAM fussy -perhaps Apple got back to sanity in this.

Oh Spotlight seems not so herky jerky tho still no good interface control that stays set.  Still maybe somewhat more useable now.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Well this update has fixed a few little quirks I have been having with Tiger. Safari has been fixed, it would consistantly crash everytime I clicked anywhere on a page, it also fix up some widget problems I was having. This was a good update for me, things are feeling like they are back to normal now!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> No sure if this is real or not, but web pages seem to be loading a little faster in Safari. EhMac, for instant, is loading in a flash, and most other pages seem pretty snappy too. Anyone else notice this?


Safari is reallllllyyyyy fassssteerrrrr. I mean it. I love it.  Makes me happier to browse. I have less problems with the finder too, but it could be a lil' bit faster. I mean, explorer.exe on windows is wayyyy faster. It's wayyyy crappier too, but let's go guys! Make it faster and make me happy again. Oh well, 10.4.4...


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

For me this one fixed the custom icons I had previously set on a SMB share, as I can now see it. Just a minor one, but at least  
No problem so far, I'm just waiting for an update of PithHelmet to work with the latest version of Safari, in order to remove all the spam on the web pages I browse...


----------



## skoda303 (Dec 14, 2004)

I downloaded the update to my iBook first, repaired permissions before and after installation. Initial reboot was long (as it always is after an update like this) but booted normally afterwards. I spent about an hour testing all my apps, iLife, Creative Suite, Flash, Reason, MS Office, and everything is running fine, even Front Row still works... Woot!
I read about issues with Onyx so I stayed away from that.

So after an uneventful update to my iBook, I went ahead and updated my PowerMac.
Again... no issues to report, everything is running fine.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Anyone run Xbench before and after yet? Any measurable differences?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah I did but I was coming off the DualCore build so that won't apply to most.
Processor seemed a tad more efficient with this than the DualCore 10.4.2

Most should see a significant user interface speed bump over standard 10.4.2 :clap:

Fixed a couple of Mail issues for me with signatures.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Everything works fine on my iBook G4 1GHz... reboot took so long I was thinking bad things had happened. Hopefully some Mail IMAP issues are resolved. Safari might feel faster.


----------



## Peter Sensei (Jul 8, 2005)

DBerG said:


> Safari is reallllllyyyyy fassssteerrrrr. I mean it. I love it.  Makes me happier to browse. I have less problems with the finder too, but it could be a lil' bit faster. I mean, explorer.exe on windows is wayyyy faster. It's wayyyy crappier too, but let's go guys! Make it faster and make me happy again. Oh well, 10.4.4...


Have to agree safari flys now and e-mail is definitely snappier I'm so happy maybe nobody gets shoto next karate class.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> and they'll be there waiting for us 5 days from now :-D


if there's a showstopping bug apple will yank the update, correct it, and repost it a few days later.

apple has a history of doing this, especially with the larger updates.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah Safari and Shiira ( same toolkit ) is even faster than the DualCore build. A pleasure to surf. :clap:


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Yeah Safari and Shiira ( same toolkit ) is even faster than the DualCore build. A pleasure to surf. :clap:


An uninformed question.. but here goes anyway:

If Safari feels faster, is this a OS-enabled web thing.. so Firefox will also be faster? Or is it a more efficient rewrite of Safari?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Firefox does not use the same toolkit so it's hard to know the effect.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

*Powerbook 1.67 doing fine...*

So far so good here. My restart took no time at all...mail loads waaay faster. Safari running nicely - ichat loaded lightning fast...

lots of widget repairs and a few others, took about 1 min.

the finder and spotlights are super snappy here....

no more front row.

me = happy


----------



## slightbleeding (Aug 17, 2005)

i was worried to install it after what some people were saying.. it took awhile for me to boot up after install.. but everything is working fine for me.. i actually have felt a big speed increase since updating.. it's very nice.

it also seems that firefox is working a lot faster too.. good update!!


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Possibly a tad bit snappier, but not dramatic. No big problems, but I wasn't having any biggies with 10.4.2 either. So far so good.


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm just happy that I can finally upload my RAW photo's directly to iPhoto!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

With all the positive comments, I tried it for myself.. this is what I got when I launched Safari:

*SIMBL Error*

Safari 2.0.2 )v416.12) has not been tested with the
plugin Taboo 0.4b5 (v0.4b5). As a precaution, it has
not been loaded. Please contact the plugin developer
for further information.

Any way to disable this? I want to be able to use Taboo...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Read the Apple forums before updating:
http://discussions.info.apple.com/[email protected]@.68a45f35

Or make a backup of 10.4.2 first before updating.


----------



## cb900f2 (Feb 5, 2005)

They still have no fixed the issue with Safari or Java .. The text in this forum will disappear after the page fully loads...

http://www.gtamotorcycle.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42887

Anyone having the same problem?? with Safari and this site, and any possible suggestions on how to create a work around other then using a different browser?


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

HOLY CRAP I CANT FIND IT!!!!! where do i find the update its not on the apple site in the support section or the OSX section can someone direct me to the page!!!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Apple Menu > Software Update is the easiest way for me.


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

ahhh thank you and such a quick response!!


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

or here....
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/

Just did the update and my Viewsonic wireless mouse is sure messed up. It still works but the curosr is jumpy as hell and the scroll wheel no longer works. Going to toss it on the charger to see if that fixes it but the battery meter still shows the batteries are fine. 

Hmm, was about to click the Post button and my cursor is totally gone now. Very odd 


edit: popped the batteries out for a second and put them back in. Mouse seems fine now


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Whoa! Su-pa fast. 
I have not experience anything wrong. Boot time was a little long but that is normal after an OS update. I'm getting whiplash using Safari and I'm wireless. W0ot!  I've also noticed that Front Row run a little more reliable for me. This is a good update. My suggestion is to download the Combo updater and Repair Disk Permissions after reboot.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

10.4.3 seems to kill ichatusbcam. Seems to be allot of permission errors that don't get fixed with repair.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

updated to ichatusbcam v2.06 and all is well again.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

All OK on 12" PB. Safari does load faster.
Repaired permissions - huge list of repairs, even after several tries. Most of the repairs are related to widgets. Looks messy, but OS and apps working OK.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

cb900f2 said:


> They still have no fixed the issue with Safari or Java .. The text in this forum will disappear after the page fully loads...
> 
> http://www.gtamotorcycle.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42887
> 
> Anyone having the same problem?? with Safari and this site, and any possible suggestions on how to create a work around other then using a different browser?



ya, having the same problem with the latest safari and a week old webkit. Not all the text disappears, but the majority does. 

No suggestion on a solution.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

I updated my PM G5 dual 1.8 with the Combo updater, and everything seems to be OK except for the information Disk Utility is giving me. First of all, it tells me that the disk needs repair as the catalog record in reserved fields have incorrect data. Secondly, it reports a large number of permission repairs, which don't seem to do anything because as soon as I rerun Disk Utility, it reports the same repairs over and over again. I tried booting on another drive and running Disk Warrior, but whatever it is doing doesn't seem to fix any of the reports on Disk Utility. Unfortunately, the volume I'm repairing from is running Panther, not Tiger, so I don't know if that's the problem. I'm not sure if anything is really wrong other than the Disk Utility report, but I won't be upgrading any of my other Macs to 10.4.3 until this problem is fixed. On the good side, Safari is definitely loading faster, and I don't notice any of the fan problems that others have reported.

Update: using the Tiger install disk, I was able to sucessfully repair the volume. I'm glad I could, but what's worrying about that is that Disk Warrior failed me for the first time. I guess an upgrade is now needed for it. Also, I still haven't been able to solve the permissions repair problem.


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm having the same problem. I've repaired permissions three times and each time it has been the same list. Each time I do this the restart takes forever.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

I've had the same deal with my permissions as well....I'll try Fox's approach with the Tiger disk. 

Question - who here updates using software updater vs. downloading?

I have heard quite often that major updates and security updates are better off through an actual download of the update...


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

iChard said:


> Question - who here updates using software updater vs. downloading?
> 
> I have heard quite often that major updates and security updates are better off through an actual download of the update...


I've heard the same thing but never a good reason why... I upgrade through Software Updater.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

so did I and no problems. Permissions show a lot ....most based on Widgets which evidently are not considered serious . When ever I get a permissions error its there from then one ie it says it repairs it but next time thru the same error is there. This is not new in 10.4.3 it has been there in many previous upgrades


----------



## James_K (May 9, 2005)

I dont know why, but Front Row doesn't seem to work now!? It worked before the update, but after it doesn't. 
I dont know if anyone else is experiencing this problem??


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

James_K said:


> I dont know why, but Front Row doesn't seem to work now!? It worked before the update, but after it doesn't.
> I dont know if anyone else is experiencing this problem??


You're complaining that a _hacked_ version of Front Row won't work after an update? Haha, nice. 

However, if I'm just being a jerk because you do in fact own a new 1.9/2.1 iMac G5 with a non-working FR, then I deserve it.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Lars said:


> You're complaining that a _hacked_ version of Front Row won't work after an update? Haha, nice.
> 
> However, if I'm just being a jerk because you do in fact own a new 1.9/2.1 iMac G5 with a non-working FR, then I deserve it.


LOL, yeah the hacked version stops working after the update. HOWEVER, there is apparently a new version floating around (i haven't crashed into it yet though) that will work after the update. BUT, that discussion is for another thread....


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

My repair permissions list remains long, but startup is incredibly fast now.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

comprehab said:


> LOL, yeah the hacked version stops working after the update. HOWEVER, there is apparently a new version floating around (i haven't crashed into it yet though) that will work after the update. BUT, that discussion is for another thread....


ya, i can confirm mine's working fine.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Muhahahahahahaha! (Evil laugh)
I had problems with music in Frontrow (on my ibook .) BUT! It's working fine now!!! I love 10.4.3


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

OK fine here (so far).


----------



## •MACMAN• (Dec 9, 2002)

Fox said:


> I updated my PM G5 dual 1.8 with the Combo updater, and everything seems to be OK except for the information Disk Utility is giving me. First of all, it tells me that the disk needs repair as the catalog record in reserved fields have incorrect data. Secondly, it reports a large number of permission repairs, which don't seem to do anything because as soon as I rerun Disk Utility, it reports the same repairs over and over again. I tried booting on another drive and running Disk Warrior, but whatever it is doing doesn't seem to fix any of the reports on Disk Utility. Unfortunately, the volume I'm repairing from is running Panther, not Tiger, so I don't know if that's the problem. I'm not sure if anything is really wrong other than the Disk Utility report, but I won't be upgrading any of my other Macs to 10.4.3 until this problem is fixed. On the good side, Safari is definitely loading faster, and I don't notice any of the fan problems that others have reported.


You can also do a disk repair without the need of your Tiger Disk. The procedure is as follows...

Do a Disk Repair from the Unix startup screen. Reboot holding down the Command (Apple) key and the "S" key at same time. The screen during startup will turn black and there will be white Unix text scrolling up. Whenall has stopped scrolling type in the following...

fsck -f (then press the Return key)

This will force a repair disk command sequence. If an error is found it will repair itself automatically and rerun the test. It will tell you when the disk is repaired and verified okay. At that point type the following...

reboot (then press the Return key)

Your Mac will simply restart as normal and will be happy hapy again.

This cleared up identical problems I was having afte the update.

Cheers,
Macman


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

10.4.3 seems to have broken my mail filters!

1) Mails don't get sorted into the right folders anymore.
2) When I try to edit the Rules, the dialog box refuses to appear.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Heldensagen (Apr 9, 2005)

I just updated to 10.4.3 and CPU heatsink fans have been messed up.

The backside heatsink fans spin up way often than before, even opening up ehmac webpage made it spin full speed.

My system is Dual CPU 2.3Ghz PowerMac, 2.5Gb Ram, Ati X850XT.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

My Entourage emails are project colour-coded again! I don't care about the rest yet.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

•MACMAN• said:


> You can also do a disk repair without the need of your Tiger Disk. The procedure is as follows...


You may want to try out 
Applejack 



> Applejack -
> AppleJack is a tool to make it easy to troubleshoot your Mac when no other startup disk is available to you. The script gives you an interactive menu-driven environment for basic disk check/repair, permissions repair, .plist validation, cache cleanup, and swap file removal. You can do basic system maintenance even if your GUI won't start up at all, simply by booting into single user mode, and typing 'applejack'.


It is what you said and more......


----------



## ramsesm (Jan 29, 2005)

Heldensagen said:


> I just updated to 10.4.3 and CPU heatsink fans have been messed up.
> 
> The backside heatsink fans spin up way often than before, even opening up ehmac webpage made it spin full speed.
> 
> My system is Dual CPU 2.3Ghz PowerMac, 2.5Gb Ram, Ati X850XT.


I don't know about messed up - but I have noticed my fans spining more often since the upgrade. They have not hit full speed but for sure it is more often than usual. U reset the nvram and did nothing for me...


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

ramsesm said:


> I don't know about messed up - but I have noticed my fans spining more often since the upgrade. They have not hit full speed but for sure it is more often than usual. U reset the nvram and did nothing for me...


Same here ... my PowerBook fan is always on since the update. Right now, I'm just typing this and I have nothing else open and the processor temp reads 62 DEG C and the fan is chugging away - not to mention my house is freezing right now and the PowerBook is sitting on a cooling pad.


----------



## pingpong (Jun 16, 2004)

Updated to 10.4.3 two hours ago. So far so good.


----------

